# Elton John's world tour



## rubbershoes (Nov 12, 2005)

The little fella is out and about  next year doing all the major venues

Helsinki
Stuttgart
Hamburg
Zurich
Taunton   

That's right he's coming to Taunton for one night only . I was offered a ticket yesterday for £200  . The thought of swaying along to _candle in the wind_ with the crowd holding their pasties aloft was of course tempting but i remembered i was washing my hair that night

what next? U2 on the pier at Burnham?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 12, 2005)

Christ!! Is he playing the Brewhouse.. 

You know.. its almost worth going..


----------



## Idaho (Nov 12, 2005)

Elton John played down the road at Powderham Castle last year. Perhaps he has a thing for a decent cream tea.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 12, 2005)

Hmm.. it appears he's doing a tour of cricket grounds.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Nov 12, 2005)

Didn't he play at Bristol City football ground last year (maybe the year before?) I recall going to a BBQ at J77's house and sitting out in the garden listening    We also did this when Rob Stewart played  

(and bryan adams     )


----------



## exleper (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, he's coming to Canterbury next year.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, good on him. He puts on a pretty good show for the money. 



So I'm told, anyway...


----------



## Idaho (Nov 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Well, good on him. He puts on a pretty good show for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm told, anyway...



Heheheh - I'll give him some credit for slagging off Maddonna and her lip synch tours.


----------

